# Sweet Sticky Rice



## Corinne (Oct 27, 2005)

What do you do with this stuff? I bought some at a Chinese market some time ago & I have no idea what to do with it. Thank you for any advice or suggestions!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 27, 2005)

It's Sushi rice.
Hold the rice together when you roll it the seaweed wraps.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 27, 2005)

YUM! My favorite!!!   I just had some with dinner- I crave these things!!!!  Sticky rice is used in sushi rolls, I think they call it "futomake" (sp?)  








Here is a basic recipe I found....

*Sticky Rice for Sushi* 

(makes enough for 10 rolls)


2cups (300 g) sushi (short-grain jasmine) rice2cups (480 ml) water1teaspoon (5 ml) salt (optional)1/3cup (80 ml) rice wine vinegar
Wash the rice in a colander until the water is clear, about 3-5 minutes.
Place in a covered pan and add the water. Cover and bring to a boil over high
Reduce heat to medium and boil for 5 minutes, then reduce to low and continue boiling for 15 minutes. DO NOT remove the lid while cooking. Remove from heat and cool while combining the salt and vinegar.
Slowly cut the vinegar into the rice, coating all of the rice. Allow the rice to cool until it is cool enough to touch.
First tip of the day: Sticky rice is called that for good reason. When working with this rice keep a bowl of ice water near by to dip your fingers and sushi rice molds in. This will make the process of making sushi go more smoothly and quickly.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 27, 2005)

*Sticky Rice*

Thanks for the replies! I guess I won't be needing this rice. I don't do that sushi thing!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 27, 2005)

waaaaaaiiiiiiiiiittttttttt!  Found a recipe!

*Peanut Sticky Rice*

http://chinesefood.about.com/mbiopage.htmhttp://chinesefood.about.com/gi/pages/mmail.htm



Just as congee is the traditional Chinese breakfast, in Vietnam it is common to start the day with a bowl of sticky rice. This recipe for peanut sticky rice consists of peanuts cooked with sweet glutinous rice and coconut milk. It includes alternate cooking directions for those who want to steam the rice. 

*INGREDIENTS:*


1 cup raw peanuts
2 cups glutinous rice
1 cup water
1/2 cup coconut milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon oil
Garnish:
1/2 cup shredded coconut
2 tablespoons crushed roasted peanuts (optional)
2 tablespoons sesame seeds (optional)
*PREPARATION:*

Soak raw peanuts and glutinous rice in two separate pans for at least three hours in warm water, or preferably overnight, then drain.
In a saucepan, cover peanuts with water and bring to a boil. Simmer for 20 minutes.
Using a nonstick saucepan, combine cooked peanuts, rice, water, coconut milk, salt and oil and bring to a boil. Immediately turn down the heat and stir gently. Cover tightly, turn the heat to very low and cook until all water is absorbed - about 20 minutes. Before serving, fluff rice with chopsticks or a fork.
If using a steamer, omit water. Combine cooked peanuts, rice, peanuts, coconut milk, salt, and oil. Steam 20 minutes over boiling water.
To serve: Garnish with shredded coconut. If you wish, add crushed peanuts, sesame seeds, a little salt, and/or sugar to taste. This dish can be served by itself or with an entree. Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 27, 2005)

*Sticky Rice with Mango*

cup uncooked Jasmine Rice 1 can Coconut Milk 2/3 cup sugar 1/2 tsp salt 1 mango 
Directions:  (Click on any image to enlarge.) 

1 Cover rice with cold water and rinse. Repeat until the water runs clear, about 3 times, and drain. 2 In a medium saucepan bring 1 & 3/4 cups of water to a boil. Add the rice and stir briefly. Reduce heat to a low simmer and cover. Cook for 20-25 minutes or until the water is absorbed. 3 In a saucepan, combine coconut milk, sugar and salt. Boil for 3 minutes, stirring frequently. Remove from heat. 

4 Pour the boiled coconut milk into the cooked rice. Stir well. 

5 Cover top of rice directly with wax paper or aluminum foil. Let rest for 30 minutes at room temperature. 

6 Peel the mango and cut into slices or squares. 

7 Spoon the rice, or scoop with an ice cream server onto a serving platter and decorate with mango slices.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 27, 2005)

hey, I obviously SUCK at the notion of "copy and paste", but doing a search for "sticky rice recipes" brought up quite a few recipes!  Hope ya find some good ones...... P.S. I am in KS, like the sushi is really raw!!!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 27, 2005)

Congee!!!

That's the other dish I was after. Couldn't remember the name.

At Yum Char (brunch), loved the stuff. Like rice porridge. Only ever found one place that served it. A shame really.

Made with chicken stock & all sorts of veges added.


----------



## htc (Oct 27, 2005)

congee is really good. You can also make a Vietnamese dessert, forgot what it's called. It is made with like a porridge and has black eyed peas in it. It's soooo good. You can eat this hot or cold (most people prefer hot, but I perfer cold). It's topped with sweetened coconut milk.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 28, 2005)

A simple recipe I picked up many years ago from a wonderful Chinese man that I knew was to spread a layer of sweet sticky rice that was almost cooked enough to eat (but still slightly under cooked) onto a lotus leaf. On top of the rice place either (cooked) chicken meat or pork (or anything you like) and a drizzle of soy sauce. Place a layer of rice over the meat, covering it well enough that the meat is entirely encapsulated in the rice. Fold the lotus leaves up over the rice "bundle" and tie with another piece of lotus leaf or some kitchen string. This package was then put into a bambo steamer for a few minutes to amalgamate the flavours and finish cooking the sticky rice. 

I cannot recall the Chinese name for this dish, but it was my very favourite food that summer as I worked close by his restaurant


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 1, 2005)

You can use it as normal rice, you cook it with less water though.  you can also make rice balls out of it. Cook it as on the pack and then with wet hand squish it into balls, or triangle. My kids love it.  We sprinkle ground nori on top, but you do not have to. Enjoy, this type of rice is great!! mom2girls

www.heritagemakers.com/157220


----------

